# Fische stehen Zeitweise sehr ruhig im Wasser



## Koi-Uwe (13. Aug. 2007)

Guten Morgen,
ich mache mir ein wenig Sorgen um meine Fische. 
Ich habe vor 2 Wochen meinen Teich vergrössert und einen zweiten Filter bekommen, der natürlich noch nicht eingelaufen ist. Beim Wechsel ist das alte Teichwasser dringeblieben und ca. 10.000 Liter Frischwasser hinzugekommen. 

Die Fische stehen seit ein paar Tagen sehr ruhig im Wasser, fressen aber normal und sind dann dabei auch sehr aktiv. Aber ein halbe Stunde nach dem Füttern werden sie wieder ruhiger. Die Teichtemperatur liegt bei 19 Grad.

Hier mal die Wasserwerte (Tröpchentest), finde ich bis auf Nitrit   soweit OK.

PH : 8,0
GH : 9
KH : 4
No2 : 0,3
No3 : 12,0
NH3 + NH4 : +/-0

Ich habe gelesen das zu hohes Nitrit die Sauerstoffaufnahme der Fische reduziert.
Kann es am Nitrit liegen ?

Bilder vom Teich in meinem Album (sind aber Mittlerweile mehr Pflanzen drin)
Besatz :
10 Koi
2 Orfen
4 Schleierschwänze

Ich habe am Freitag Teilwasserwechsel (ca. 5000 Liter) durchgeführt.
Aber vielleicht mache ich mir auch zuviele Gedanken.

Gruss
Uwe


----------



## Frank (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fische stehen Zeitweise sehr ruhig im Wasser*

Hi Uwe,

wie du schon schreibst sind die Werte von Nitrit und Nitrat nicht soooo besonders. Aber wirklich besorgniserregend ...  

Mit was für Wasser füllst du nach? Stadtwasser, Brunnenwasser? Teste mal dieses. Vllt. füllst du ja schon vorbelastetes Wasser ein?

Zu den Fischen sollen mal die Fischexperten was sagen, aber ich denke auch da nicht zu viele Sorgen machen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fische stehen Zeitweise sehr ruhig im Wasser*

Ich fülle mit Leitungswasser nach. Auch hier ist No3 12,0/12,5 aber natürlich kein No2.


Uwe


----------



## rainthanner (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fische stehen Zeitweise sehr ruhig im Wasser*

Hallo Uwe, 

stell mal für ein paar Tage das Füttern der Fische komplett ein und messe täglich dein Nitrit. 

Wie sieht es mit dem Sauerstoffgehalt im Wasser aus? 
Sorge für reichlich Bewegung des Wassers. 


Das Nitrat ist unbedenklich gering. 




Gruß Rainer


----------



## Koi-Uwe (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fische stehen Zeitweise sehr ruhig im Wasser*

OK,
messen tue ich eh im Moment jeden Tag. Sauerstoff war Samstagmorgen 14.
Bewegung ist reichlich, einmal Bacheinlauf mit 5000/h und ein KG-Rohr des grossen Filters mit 10.000/h. Dreht sich schon tüchtig im Teich.

Die Fische lassen sich auch ganz gerne mal treiben, schaffen fast ne ganze Runde   Aber nur die kleinen. 
Die grossen Kois wirken auch irgendwie munterer !

OK, erstmal Futter einstellen.


Uwe


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fische stehen Zeitweise sehr ruhig im Wasser*

Mal ein Update,
Nitrit ist wieder unter 0,3.   Sauerstoff 14, Nitrat 12

Aber jetzt ist es so, dass die kleinen Putzmunter duch den Teich paddeln und die grossen sehr ruhig sind  

Ich glaub die veräppeln mich nur und bereiten mir schlaflose Nächte :beeten: 


Gruss
Uwe


----------



## rainthanner (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fische stehen Zeitweise sehr ruhig im Wasser*

Nitrit muß noch ein Stück runter und den Sauerstoff solltest du *vor* Tagesanbruch messen. Da wirst du dann sicher viel weniger O² messen. 

Gruß Rainer


----------

